# Sambo vs. Wrestling



## RSJ (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a question in terms of the effectiveness of each of these arts when used in MMA competition. I have the choice of training in either. As of late, I've been wrestling, but that is soon going to end. However, I could continue wrestling with another team or I could begin training in Sambo, which as I've come to find, is much like wrestling. The Sambo is a mixture of Combat and Sport style where I could possibly train. I've become very impressed with the takedowns, balance and conditioning of wrestlers but I know they lack the finishing touches when training in just pure wrestling. I've heard that Sambo is quite effective, but I'd like more opinions if you would.


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 17, 2005)

I would suggest Sambo. You have already learned wrestling style takedowns and controls, but you need to learn submissions. Sambo has a nice set of leg and ankle locks to go with the standard chokes and armbars. So if the Sambo school is good, I would say go with that.


----------



## ace (Feb 17, 2005)

If your thinking about entering MMA
U will have to learn Submissions.

Wrestling is a good foundation for takedowns & Control
By understanding Submissions U can use the knowledge
for avoiding mistakes.

I would say try out the Sambo Learn the Basics
& Drill Drill Drill.


----------



## KyleShort (Feb 17, 2005)

Sambo contains a lot of stuff that you would not want to use in MMA or a self defense situation...but also a lot of good material.  Keep in mind too that Sambo has a lot of wrestling in it (russian folk and greco roman).


----------



## RMACKD (Feb 17, 2005)

If you want to enter mma it is best to find an mma gym. Each art needs to be adapted for mma rules, for example the clinch game in mma is different than wrestling because of the allowance of strikes and the ground game greatly differs because of strikes and a lot of things you might learn in a sambo or bjj class could get you punched in the face in mma. Because each art needs to be modified for mma I would suggest finding a gym that emphasizes that kind of training.


----------



## ace (Feb 18, 2005)

RMACKD said:
			
		

> If you want to enter mma it is best to find an mma gym. Each art needs to be adapted for mma rules, for example the clinch game in mma is different than wrestling because of the allowance of strikes and the ground game greatly differs because of strikes and a lot of things you might learn in a sambo or bjj class could get you punched in the face in mma. Because each art needs to be modified for mma I would suggest finding a gym that emphasizes that kind of training.




Good Post
Being a MMA Fighter I agree with this Statement
but by atending the Sambo & learning to deal with 
The Ground & Submissions Will be a good Lesson Learned.

While theree is Striking in MMA & yes 
We all need to know it. It's only part of the game.
Geting hit in the Face is a Reality check.
If U can not take the Shot MMA is not the place to be.


----------



## RSJ (Feb 18, 2005)

Not to say I'm a season vet, but I've been punched in the face before. I find it doesn't hurt as much as a body shot. Still, it's a shock to the system to be struck in the face. I neglected to mention the Sambo place also taught kickboxing. The stand-up instructors have an amatuer kickboxing/boxing background. That should help with that aspect, because they fuse kickboxing stuff with Sambo in a more MMA style in their classes on a regular basis. I've looked up information and talked to a friend who has trained there.

Truth be told, I know I'll get hurt on a semi-regular basis and even injured. It's similar to football practice, that I can see. You suit up with countless bruises, cuts and scrapes but they don't matter. Obviously, the prospect of getting K.O'ed or otherwise injured does make me nervous at times. I won't lie and say it doesn't. Still, I enjoy sparring and grappling, though I know those are more controlled. I believe that with the proper training, experience and hard work I could be a successful fighter in time. My biggest achillies heel is experience but not having a regular gym is also a pain. I work on what I can with what resources that I have. My reasons for wanting to fight are not to prove I'm tough or even money. I like to compete and work hard.


----------



## ace (Feb 21, 2005)

1 last thought to speak of is
Sombo is the 3rd International Styel of Wrestling
with the 1st >>2 Being Greco & Free Styel.

Other Forms of Wrestling a Judo,Ju Jitsu,Dumog,Sumo
Buno I can go on & on.
But these are all forms of Wrestling.


----------



## KyleShort (Feb 21, 2005)

A note from me...I train in Combat Sambo, not sport Sambo.  We make it an ardent point that none of our moves or training leaves our head open to shots (or other such errors).  Everything must be street effective.  Also Combat Sambo has a good deal of boxing and muy thai integrated into it so it is very well rounded.  We have had several people compete in MMA with only training in this art.

Not a sales pitch, just letting you know that Combat Sambo has just about everything that sport sambo has, plus more and a different training emphasis.  Not sure which is better for MMA, but you can train purely CS and cover the full spectrum if you choose to.


----------



## ace (Feb 21, 2005)

KyleShort said:
			
		

> A note from me...I train in Combat Sambo, not sport Sambo.  We make it an ardent point that none of our moves or training leaves our head open to shots (or other such errors).  Everything must be street effective.  Also Combat Sambo has a good deal of boxing and muy thai integrated into it so it is very well rounded.  We have had several people compete in MMA with only training in this art.
> 
> Not a sales pitch, just letting you know that Combat Sambo has just about everything that sport sambo has, plus more and a different training emphasis.  Not sure which is better for MMA, but you can train purely CS and cover the full spectrum if you choose to.


More Good Points Amigo

I train Both Sport & Combat
Under Boyd Ritchie Who also has a Back Round
in Catch As Cath Can,JKD & Much More

The only Point I was saying is These all are forms 
of Wrestling

Have a good 1 

If U are ever in Up State N.Y.
Perhaps we can exchange Ideas

Knowledge is Power.


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 23, 2005)

Fedor came from a Sambo background, he seems to be decent at MMA. :jedi1:


----------



## RSJ (Feb 23, 2005)

It's guys like Fedor that make me want to train in this art. They are tanks, these Russians. A lot of Olympic wrestlers and Judo competitors from the Russian, Central and Eastern European countries have some training in Sambo or folk wrestling. It's clearly a good style, it's just so is wrestling.


----------

